# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  black man calves compared to white mens

## unclemoney

Hey, I always read left and right about how black people have higher calves and they are harder to grow.... Could some1 explain or show some pictures of how much higher their calves are compared to a white persons?

----------


## bluethunder

Why you ask this silly question?

----------


## justin2305

i to have noticed that not read it but seen that all the time....dunno

----------


## Big Slick

They are higher because of genes. They have a different body type (for the most part). Their bodies are much more dense, on average, than white people. (that's one reason why there aren't many black pro swimmers). So I guess what I'm trying to get at for an explanation is they simply have different muscles and are built different that white people.  :Afro:

----------


## imann

i think it's all a bunch of bullsh*t..........everyonr is different..............I've even heard that they have an extra muscle in their calves..............it's all sh*t

----------


## nsa

> i think it's all a bunch of bullsh*t..........everyonr is different..............I've even heard that they have an extra muscle in their calves..............it's all sh*t


Of course everyone is different, but on average african-americans have a higher gastrocnemius (calf) muscle insertion on the tibia than caucasians do. They do not however have an extra muscle in their legs, or anywhere else for that matter.

----------


## Latimus

great thread lol

----------


## AandF6969

you guys are all racist





just kidding

----------


## MMC78

> Of course everyone is different, but on average african-americans have a higher gastrocnemius (calf) muscle insertion on the tibia than caucasians do. They do not however have an extra muscle in their legs, or anywhere else for that matter.


I don't like to nit-pick, but the gastrocnemiums doesn't attach to the tibia. It originates at the femur and inserts at the calcaneous (ankle bone).

I agree with your statemnet though. It's like biceps, everyones are different.

----------


## MMC78

> you guys are all racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding


BITE ME HONKEY!(?)  :LOL:

----------


## CoRnErBaCk24

it is true alot of black people have high calves. i am black and i have high calves that will not grow as do alot of my friends. its weird when u have huge quads and little calves lol.

----------


## SwoleCat

I don't have high calves because my calves don't smoke weed.

~SC~

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I don't have high calves because my calves don't smoke weed.
> 
> ~SC~


~SC~ For post-hoe of the week.




> Why you ask this silly question?


My thoughts exactly...a question easily answered by using google




> it is true alot of black people have high calves. i am black and i have high calves that will not grow as do alot of my friends.


I'm black too.While i agree that calf shape (and muscle shape in general) differs from race-to-race due to genetically-determined insertion points..I disagree with the perception that the calves are any harder to grow than any other bodypart

~Nark

----------


## carbs-rule

I think this whole thread is b.s. I don't think there is much genetic difference in muscle structure between races. It doesn't make sense in an evolutionary perspective. People across the world have done the same things for most of the lifespan of homo sapien, so the slection is probably similar. I think black people's calves just look bigger/more defined due to having darker skin. Think about why bodybuilders tan.

----------


## SwoleCat

Yeah, but the question is.....

Can u drink winny???????

~SC~

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

touche SC, TOUCHE

----------


## BigDogRonnieC

this has got to be the dumbest post i have ever heard of. what the hell is a white person, i am italian, and their is diffrent genetic traits to all races and every person is diffrent you can't stereo type one race that is the most ignoramous thing i have ever heard. please post somthing usefull to this board

----------


## NotSmall

> this has got to be the dumbest post i have ever heard of. what the hell is a white person, i am italian, and their is diffrent genetic traits to all races and every person is diffrent you can't stereo type one race that is the most ignoramous thing i have ever heard. please post somthing usefull to this board


OK, so how high are your calves?  :LOL:

----------


## BP85

I don't know what "high calves" means. But I do remember learning the black people have more potential for growth because they have a higher ratio of fast twitch-slow twitch muscle fibers. Fast twitch fibers have more potential for growth.

----------


## UberSoldat

Everyones Bicep is different ? Well when Im looking at UncleMoney`s avatar pic its like I would look at mine  :Big Grin:  SAme Bicep type BRO hahah !  :Devil Grin:

----------


## decadbal

actually black ppl are slightly more evolved than white ppl, one of the main points is the high heel on the foot of black ppl. which elivates the calves slightly.

----------


## Peanut Butter

> actually black ppl are slightly more evolved than white ppl, one of the main points is the high heel on the foot of black ppl. which elivates the calves slightly.


They also have an addition to their brain white people don't have. It is the reason for the different shaped cranium.
Eyes are wider on the skull.
Noses are wider.
Ears are smaller and cant not move

There are lots of differences, its not racist it is just a fact.

----------


## se11

you also notice that black peoples bi's look for cut up than white peoples? i dunno, but i see alot of black people with cut up arms. even like weak skinny ones.

----------


## unclemoney

your arm looks more cut up the more shadow it gets on it.... take for instance look at your arm or delt flexed in one angle from a light and then a differnt angle and you will see what I mean... Also I think it can be like that other than the obvious reasons (more muscle//lower bf) but that their already a darker color skin//shadow shows more.... You will really see what I mean if you put a flashlight or something up to your arm and if you can't get the shadow it will look completely not cut at all... Like if u were to directly shine a light on my bi in my avvatar their would be no shadow making it look less cut...

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

i wouldn't really say that, but maybe it's because i DO NOT except the fact im suppopse to be inferior to someone! but anyways my calves are extremely high, im about 6' tall and have only about a 4 inch long calve muscle they're a good size but all the muscle is within the first 4 inches of my shins and im half white half latino!

----------


## fritz2435

I learned in biology that African American people tend to have a higher fast-twitch muscle to slow-twitch muscle ratio than caucasians.

----------


## NotSmall

*unclemoney* - You are right, why else would competition BBers tan up so dark? - it is to highlight cuts.

*crosby7117* - Its not a question of inferior/superior but just that there are differences. To pretend that we are all the same is political correctness gone mad.

----------


## UberSoldat

Sh*t... I need to get tanned now..i wanna see...how is that gonna look now  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Thats right... I didnt really thinka bout it that way...

----------


## steve0

Bavk in the day of slavry all slave owners would kill the smart slaves and also breed the BIG male slaves with the BIG female slaves to produce so called supper slaves that is why black people rule in sports and have increadible genetics when it comes to muscle's....I know this sounds bad but its in the history books..

----------


## fritz2435

> Bavk in the day of slavry all slave owners would kill the smart slaves and also breed the BIG male slaves with the BIG female slaves to produce so called supper slaves that is why black people rule in sports and have increadible genetics when it comes to muscle's....I know this sounds bad but its in the history books..



This may be the funniest, stupidest thing I've ever heard this side of george bush!..... 

I'm sure we all remember this:
http://www4.neilrogers.com/features/2004081201.html

----------


## steve0

its the truth Fritz

----------


## CoRnErBaCk24

next time you see a black guy in the gym look at his calves, i can gaurantee about 50% of black people have high calves. I play college football and about half of the black kids on my team have high smaller shaped calves including myself. also to the person stating that any muscle should be able to grow. yes that is true but it is a know fact that for most people their calves are made mostly of slow twich muscle just like the forearms, which is why its harder to build up. just look at arnold for example. it took him years to build up his calves with proper training.

here is my horrible picture tryin to show the difference from a high calve and a normal shaped calf:
high calf 
I ) 
I 
I

normal calf
I )
I J
I

----------


## fritz2435

> here is my horrible picture tryin to show the difference from a high calve and a normal shaped calf:
> high calf 
> I ) 
> I 
> I
> 
> normal calf
> I )
> I J
> I


I like the illustration.  :Wink:

----------


## Soldier of Misfortune

Ive always thought of bears. Theyre like people. All bears are bears but polar bears are biggest, black bears are either black or brown and medium sized, grizzlies are meanest, koalas are usless. All different sizes, different characteristics based on geographic location. All have different fur and differs within some species i.e. black n brown bears. Does this make any sense to anyone??

----------


## CAUSASIAN

Dont Blacks and Caucasians have different levels of fast twitch versus slow twitch muscle fibers?

----------


## bluethunder

Why can't this thread die & rest in peace??

----------

